# Poop



## Papo's Mommy (Aug 7, 2006)

My puppy is almost 7 months and I have a concern that he may be pooping too often. He poops about five times a day. Is that normal? His stools are normal (i.e., no diarrhea). What do you see in your pups?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

what r u feeding him?


----------



## Papo's Mommy (Aug 7, 2006)

> My puppy is almost 7 months and I have a concern that he may be pooping too often. He poops about five times a day. Is that normal? His stools are normal (i.e., no diarrhea). What do you see in your pups?[/B]



I feed him Nutro: Natural Choice (chicken, rice, & oatmeal formula). Dry food.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i feed otis, who is about the same age, nutro also and he poops about the same amount... i just changed his food to natural balance so we'll see if he poops less.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Remember that puppies consume more food per pound than an adult dog does, their metabolism is so fast as they process the food for all that growing and developing they have to do-- so they produce more poop. Molly is 7.5 months old, and it's just been in the last few weeks that she has stopped popping so much. She has cut back her eating a bit and now poops about 3 times a day, she used to poop 4-8 times a day! Wilson- is an adult and he poops 1- 2 times a day.


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

I was feeding Chloe (13 weeks old) Nutro Ultra for puppies and she was pooping 5 times a day. I am in the process of switching her over to Natural Balance (currently 75% Natural Balance and 25% Nutro), and she is down to 3 - 4 poops a day. It definately has to do with the food. I noticed a change almost immediately. I am hoping it will help with the tear staining too.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

I've never tried any other food on my puppy and she eats Eukanuba. Since we have very strict scheduled feeding, her time to go potty is very predictable. She poops once in the morning after we all wake up, and again around dinner time. So twice a day, everyday. And she is 4 months old. So after reading this thread, food really does have a lot to do with how often they need to go.


----------

